# What brand is this ??



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Can someone please tell me what kind of lure this is ? Bought a tackle box today at an auction and there were 62 of these in there. Thanks

Scott


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmmm.... I'm at a tackle show this weekend. I'll show it to a couple guys and see if I can find out.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used those many times years ago. I am trying to think of the name. Seems like they may have been produced by Heddon.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

The hook attachment in the front looks like the same type that comes on Spooks, which makes me think Heddon. Looks a lot like the head design Rebel uses on their Minnows/jerkbaits though.


----------



## Surplus4U (Aug 27, 2014)

Maybe a Bingo Hump?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not sure but to find 62 of them they must work!


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

bingo surplus!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

great find!....they were popular for trout and small reds around here...50"s and 60's believe .....fairly collectible on ebay.....i have many, not 60 tho ...http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...0.Xbingo+lures.TRS0&_nkw=bingo+lures&_sacat=0


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Cool lookin baits!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, definitely a bingo.
I have some old ones also.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Didn't know the bait but after going to the eBay site I found a Bingo Shrimp listed like the one I've had for 45-50 years.


----------

